# 10mth old gone off milk feeds - how to deal with it??



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

DD is 10mths old and has been on 3 solid meals plus 3 x 6oz bottles of formula for approx. 3 months.

As her food intake was increased, she would only take 3oz bottles, so I'd split them = so 3oz with breakfast and another 3oz mid morning. Again 3oz with lunch and another 3oz mid afternoon. She'd have water with her tea and then a full 6oz at bedtime.

Last week she suddenly reduced that to 1 or 2oz per time. And because I'm concerned she's not getting enough milk I've been offering it all day today, so no surprise that when it came to bedtime, she was completely sick of milk and only took 1oz.   And bedtime is the time she's always had more than any other time. 

She does have cows milk in her breakfast cereal and occasional meal plus yogurts/custards/cheese added to veg etc. 
But to go from 17-21oz per day of formula down to 12oz today, I am very worried.

How should I deal with it? Am I doing wrong in offering her it all through the day, and she's just sick of seeing a bottle??!
If she only takes 2oz in the morning with her breakfast should I then leave it until lunch and see if she takes anymore? Surely then, if she only takes another 2oz at lunch, she'll want a good bottle at bedtime?!  

I tried giving her formula milk in her beaker yesterday so she could feed herself, she wasn't interested.
She's eating fine, both finger foods and me feeding her with a spoon. She's just cut her top front teeth and I have wondered if that had caused this problem, but now they're through, and she's still not wanting her milk, I'm stuck.

Please help!!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Just to update,
DD only took 5 1/2 oz of formula yesterday  

??


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Once onto a well balanced diet your baby needs roughly 500ml milk. That will include the calcium in milky puddings, cheese, yoghurt's etc

Some babies do prefer solids to milk. So you may just need to increase the calcium/ milk in her foods.

Have you been able to get her weighed?

You may just be better of sticking to milk at certain times of the day as opposed to offering throughout.

Maybe offer her milk first thing am and at bedtime. Then maybe a cup of milk during the day. Increase yoghurt's to 2 or 3 a day with extra cheese as snacks, plus milky puddings as well.

Does this help?

Also, at around 9 mths of age some babies start to become bored with milk! So you need to think about how else you can get additional calcium/ milk into her.

Let me know how things are

Jeanettex


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette

I gave her whole milk in her cereal this morning, plus cheese in her sandwich at lunchtime, followed by milky pud and a yogurt - and again at teatime.

Are there any other ideas for milk in foods? I've been giving her banana or pear mashed up with whole milk; added cheese and whole milk to mashed up veg, and also she's had angel delight puds (no added sugar ones) made with whole milk.
She is always sick after a rice pudding, so that's a no-go. Any other suggestions??

I'm having her weighed at the end of the week, so I'm hopeful that that will put my mind at rest.
I should be grateful I suppose that at least she's eating well.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have a look at this:

http://healthscotland.com/uploads/documents/FunFirstFoods.pdf

Plus if you google Annabel Karmel you will get some of her pudding recipes

I will also have a search for you

Jeanettexx

POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL LINKS; FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Jeanette

Got baby weighed this morning and HV happy with her and not concerned about her dairy/milk intake.

I'm a little confused about the weight chart - I don't understand the centile thing, but assume she must be ok if HV said so!

She was 5lb 12.5oz at birth (3weeks prem) and now weighs 17lb 9oz (11mths old) - she's on the 9th centile (I think!)
I know she's gained weight, but 10oz in a month doesn't sound much to me, but then again I'm not experienced in weighing babies!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

hiya

where is her weight on the line?

Jxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

It's just sitting on the line -  bang next to "9th" and just below 8 down the right side of the page (meaning kgs I think!)


----------

